# Laika 1992 hand book



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,
can anyone tell me where I can get a copy of a 1992 Laika 57S hand book? as I am a bit lost on some of the stuff inside.


----------



## Arniesdad (Jun 4, 2010)

I've only just seen your cry for help. I've got all the original documentation including pigeon english translation of the manual. No doubt you'll be sorted by now but say if you need a copy.


----------



## Laika57s (Mar 4, 2014)

*Laika 57S*

Hi there,
I don't suppose you have any of the information still available?
Thanks
Derek


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

If you go on the Laika website, they have a link where you can email them your van details. They then email you a copy of the manual if they have it.


----------

